# Table Top Roleplaying



## Whirlmeister

Anyone interested in good old fashioned tabletop roleplaying here?

I'm trying to get a group together to try out the new Dresden Files Roleplaying game in Leeds.


----------



## Rodders

I've never really played the actual games, but i used to love collecting and painting the small pewter figures when i was young. Mostly Judge Dredd, Dr. Who, Star Trek and War Hammer 40, 000. I was terrible.


----------



## Vladd67

Haven't really played a rpg since AD&D when I was at school, however I have been a long time war gamer mostly WW2, all versions of Warhammer, and Gladiator tournaments.


----------



## Lioness

I'm an avid D&D [3.5] player. I'm addicted...


----------



## Whirlmeister

Rodders said:


> but i used to love collecting and painting the small pewter figures when i was young. Mostly Judge Dredd, Dr. Who, Star Trek and War Hammer 40, 000. I was terrible.


It puts you one up on me. I used to either use miniatures unpainted or persuade someone else to paint them.


----------



## Whirlmeister

Lioness said:


> I'm an avid D&D [3.5] player. I'm addicted...


 Have you looked at the Pathfinder rules. I'm told they are very similar to 3.5 but tweaked to improve them.


----------



## Rodders

Oh, and i also used to collect the Star Wars Role Playing game books that were released by West End Games. There was some amazing information in there. I haven't yet gotten round to collecting the Wizards of the Coasts version.


----------



## Pyar

I just played D&D for the second time a couple days ago. It is so fun! I'm not sure which version I played though. =P


----------



## Whirlmeister

If you're enjoying it it really doesn't matter which version it was


----------



## chopper

i actually had more fun with Traveler/MegaTraveler.... oh, and Paranoia! way back in the late 80s...


----------



## Omphalos

My good friend had a lot to do with creating that game, but I didn't know it was out yet.  Hope you enjoy it.  

LOVED Paranoia too, and the Traveller games.


----------



## pom

paranoia wow that was a great game comrade


----------



## ktabic

Paranoia. Great game. I always liked running that one. My victims, er, players wheren't quite as keen...


----------



## Brett Howell

Ha! I was coming here to say Paranoia too - didn't think there would be this many CMTs here. 

I've had more fun with playing it via Play-By-Post than Tabletop though.


----------



## Vladd67

Brett Howell said:


> Ha! I was coming here to say Paranoia too - didn't think there would be this many CMTs here.
> 
> I've had more fun with playing it via Play-By-Post than Tabletop though.



Maybe we should set up a play by email game?


----------



## ScottSF

I've been reading D&D 4e to because I wanna play again and most local groups seems to use 4 and I really don't like the direction they are taking the game with that version.  I thought 3.0 hit the right balance. 4e feels a lot less customizable and more of a board game than a role playing game. Still have to find a game in the San Francisco California area, hopefully I can find a 3.0 3.5 group.  I know this is the wrong forum to look for players since it's kind of a UK forum.


----------



## Tinsel

I've played in the past and I liked it. I would have played for years on end if I could have. It seems to be a younger persons game, and the same can be said with fantasy, but than that is just what I think. I would like to be wrong about that, because I still think that the world of fantasy is more interesting than anything else. It is far less disappointing. D&D is good anyway, when you are in a position to be able to play it (that is the hardest part).


----------



## Dave

chopper said:


> i actually had more fun with Traveler/MegaTraveler.... oh, and Paranoia! way back in the late 80s...



Traveller was my game of choice in the early eighties.

I think getting the same players together regularly, at the same time, and being forced to stop and clear up at some point is why table top gave way to alternatives.


----------



## Starbeast

The CALL of CTHULHU​ 



 


*ANTARCTIC EXPEDITION*
*1939*​ 

I played the game a few weeks ago for the first time and had a blast. I was the airplane pilot who brought an investigation team to find out why people were disappearing at a remote mining town called OBLIVION. We quickly ran into hidious demonic creatures, mutant humans and a giant mind controling shapeless thing. We saw no other choice but to immediately destroy the town with dynamite and get the hell out of there. The gamemaster commented that we were the first intellegent- minded group to all survive with minimal injuries and 80 percent sanity.​ 
The game played like a roller coaster ride into hell, then it was a race back to the airplane on foot while carrying a couple of our crippled and slightly mad companions. The gamemaster also liked how much we all got into character, he said it was like watching a movie. Even gamers from other tables came over to watch how well we played. I made some new friends and I definately want to play again!​


----------



## crys

Looking through this thread I see there's at least one historical wargamer here - just wondering if any there are others...


----------



## Althain's Warden

I grew up playing AD & D, became a DM and ran a 2nd ED party for a few years, ran a couple of small (3 player) parties just to kill some time ! Am fortunate enough to be about to start running a Forgotten realms campaign using 3.5 rules with me as DM and 6 mates as players. Really like the direction they've taken the rules since the old days, the customization options are great. 
Silver Marches here we come ! 

Also agree with an above poster that D4 seems to really focus in on minitures and board game style system which i don't really like, i don't even use any form of minitures at all  

As a quick side line when there's not enough time for a full session or if we don't have all the players we'll be playing Illuminati (not the newer INWO version, the original one) or Settlers of Katan. Both awesome


----------



## chopper

oddly enough my group has just started a 3.5 Forgotten Realms campaign too. how the heck we're going to get by with a group containing a paladin, a drow, a half-orc barbarian and a priapic half-elven errol flynn is anybody's guess.....


----------



## Duchessprozac

I've recently picked up the core GURPS books as I got so sick of D&D 4e, it lost all of its character and substance to make it streamlined and easier for new players. Also I didn't like the way they tried to nickel and dime folks by only laying out a threadbare list of races and classes in the core books, meaning if you wanted to play anything more advanced than Fighter/Rogue/Mage type classes you had to buy more "core" books.

The GURPS books are fascinating so far, the rules seem so simple at first but can get complex, not in a "what do I do?" kinda way, but in having to do some solid maths to work out things in detail.

I prefer, that though; it means I can make my games as detailed as I like, create whatever characters I like and generally run a game the way I want to without being constrained by a whole host of rules like in other systems I've tried.

Another thing I like about GURPS so far is they cover so many things about creating characters and worlds you can easily use them as reference books for writing proper fiction and with a whole host of resource books for the system ranging from books on magic and dragons, to future-tech and the Wild West, there's loads to offer inspiration.

Jeez, that sounded like a sales pitch, didn't it? I just REALLY like what I've read so far, as it seems to cater to both proper roleplaying AND dungeon crawling, something D&D has sadly stepped away from in its current incarnation.


----------



## Althain's Warden

chopper said:


> oddly enough my group has just started a 3.5 Forgotten Realms campaign too. how the heck we're going to get by with a group containing a paladin, a drow, a half-orc barbarian and a priapic half-elven errol flynn is anybody's guess.....


 
Lol i've deliberatly avoided having characters like that in this group, been there before and i find it gets kinda silly IMO. Good fun for a while but then got kind of annoying for most of us. This time were sticking with at least in theory compatable races and alignments and we'll see how far they devolve from there 
I'm basing my campaign in the Silver Marches region, there's a nice 160 page source book all about the area i'm finding really good and useful! Last campaign was around the Moonsea and i had to do alot of the leg work myself in terms of detail of terrain etc


----------



## Dave

Althain's Warden said:


> Lol i've deliberatly avoided having characters like that in this group, been there before and i find it gets kinda silly IMO.


Back when I played and one player came along with his almost 'god-like' superior character the GM asked me to help him with a artefact he was going to leave out for him to find. This 'ring' could not be taken off, nor could it be destroyed. On a roll of a d100 die it would randomly do very nasty things to him (100 different nasty things which I helped devise.) We never had any trouble from him after that.


----------



## reiver33

I played D&D over 30 years ago, and Traveller (ditto). Once, when I was laid up with a broken elbow, I adapted the map from 'Freedom in the Galaxy' to serve as the basis of a solo Traveller campaign, translating my meager life skills into ratings and starting with the equivalent of my dole money in credits. How sad is that...


----------



## chopper

i suppose we're not taking things too seriously really 
on the other hand the DM's wife has reported far too many evil cackles while he constructed the game for us to be too naive and bouncy. i suspect it will get very serious very quickly....


----------



## Althain's Warden

Lol yes, us DM's do have the habit of being deliberately difficult  Either way hope you have a blast !


----------



## Vladd67

DMs are evil personified


----------



## Arkose

I loved Warhammer 40k.  It was just too expensive to keep going. I am also not a very good painter, I just love the strategy part.


----------



## chartauk

I play as well as DM 2 tabletop games a week. I live in Texas however so I cant play in your group. Would love to discuss Pen and paper rpgs however.


----------



## fxlive57

I haven't yet gotten round to collecting the Wizards of the Coasts version.


----------



## Vladd67

I am currently in a Warhammer campaign. Each player was given a nation from the Empire and an army along with a set of maps. We write out our orders email to the umpire and then play out any resulting battles. Thanks to some er interesting politics on my part, Albericht of Stirland is now Emperor.


----------



## soulsinging

Not quite the same, but I loved the game Hero Quest as a kid, and recently played a very complex and fun game called HeroScape. Wish I knew more people into this!


----------



## VALIS13

I like to play D&D (Basic), Mouse Guard, Burning Empires, Lamentations of the Flame Princess and a few more 'indie' games like Dread.

It all feeds the creative process.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

I see that *Starbeast* has mentioned _Call of Cthulhu_.  That was probably my favorite in my roleplaying days.  Lots of nice period flavor, lots of mood, open to all kinds of scenarios.  My group pretty much stuck to the 1920's.  In some of the very simple scenarios I made up I included non-player characters like Agatha Christie and Harry Houdini.

I was never big on D&D.  Too complicated, too many tables and too many dice.  For traditional fantasy roleplaying, I prefered _Tunnels and Trolls_, which was simple and had a lighthearted touch to it.

I used to do superhero roleplaying with _Villains and Vigilantes_ and Saturday morning cartoon roleplaying with the hilarious and extremely simple game _Toon_.  

I was never very happy with any of the science fiction RPG's I encountered (too complex again) so I made up my own very simple game system of the early days of interstellar exploration, with characters who could be human or one of two alien species I made up.


----------



## Null_Zone

A bit of dungeons and dragons 3rd edition and Deadlands. Not as much as I used to but such is life.

I have heard some good stuff about fifth edition but not quite enough to make me buy the books. It all depends on maps, we have rough sketches and liberal guesses at where people are, that do not work in forth.


----------



## Michael Colton

I played some tabletops years ago (Cyberpunk 2020, WoD, a little D&D) but have not had a group in a very long time. Sadly, one of my old groups has started to become minutely internet famous in very specific circles for their tabletop podcast. It keeps reminding me how much I miss the camaraderie. But I just do not have the time to organize weekly games with people.


----------



## Pwaa

I've been wanting to get into this for some time, but the only people I've ever known who did it are related to my ex, which makes seeing them a little awkward now.  I don't even think there are any groups near me, and if there were i wouldn't know how to find them.


----------



## Vladd67

Last night I was Keeper in a game of Call of Cthulhu for the first time, interestingly yesterday would have been Lovecraft's 124th birthday. As it has been years since any of us have played the game I went back to basics and used the Corbitt's house scenario from the rule book. So far after one session no one has lost any hps but a few points of sanity have fallen. Can't wait for next Wednesday when they actually enter the house.


----------



## VALIS13

Pwaa said:


> I've been wanting to get into this for some time, but the only people I've ever known who did it are related to my ex, which makes seeing them a little awkward now.  I don't even think there are any groups near me, and if there were i wouldn't know how to find them.


Try RPGGeek.com They have voice/video games via Google Hangouts and play by forum games.

Also you may be able to find a local gaming group on there.


----------



## Pwaa

VALIS13 said:


> Try RPGGeek.com They have voice/video games via Google Hangouts and play by forum games.
> 
> Also you may be able to find a local gaming group on there.


Wow, never seen anything like that before, might be worth me joining up some time, thanks.


----------

